# rohloff with chainstay brake mount?



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

I would like to try my rohloff wheelset on my bad boy solo. The only problem is, i have no idea how to attach the monkeybone or speedbone on a chainstay mounted brake. Is there another solution?

How is this solved on the original bad boy rohloff? Anyone have any pictures of a bad boy rohloff rear brake, axle plate etc?

Thanks.


crosposted in the cannonale forum btw


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

Heres a pic of my Bad Boy Rohloff. The rear end is quite different to a solo.










I actually moved the Rohloff to my Santa Cruz Chameleon, and modified the brake calliper IS adapter to work with the Rohloff type 2 axle plate. Something along these lines may be best for you too. I simply used a file to make the slot, being careful not to go through to the threads. I used it in conjunction with a couple of small spacers to free up enough space to get the axle plate in.










































Hope this is of help.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks, very helpful pictures, i will probably have a machinist do the same.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Monkeybone ?

http://www.cyclemonkey.com/monkey_bone.shtml

If you check the photo I posted on Cannondale forum , you can see that some brakes don't need these. My Hope fitted right in there with enough space for the OEM2 plate to sit right there on the brake bolt. The distances should be the same with chainstay brakes.


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

Have not seen those monkey bones before. They essentially do what I did, but take the guesswork out of the process.


----------

